# all in one - color and finish



## hObOmOnk

I prefer to blend/make all of my wood finishing, especially so called Danish Oil.
However, for convenience the Deft Deftoil Danish Oil is a much better product than the ubiquitous Watco Danish Oil. The Deftoil product contains urethane resin, tung oil, linseed and other oil (modified soya?). It is diluted with solvents but not as much as the Watco product.

Note: The term "penetrating oil" is marketing jargon. All oils penetrate. Regular tung oil and penetrating tung oil are the same thing. It's like calling water wet.


----------



## jbertelson

Thanks for the review. Hard to get stuff like that shipped up here in Alaska, so will look around at the paint stores. I have used WATCO for years, just because it is available. Other choices would be handy.


----------



## woodplay

Lee Valley sells it online but they say it's only available to Canada. If you call them and tell them where you live, maybe they'll make an exception?
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&cat=1,190,42942&p=45090


----------



## jbertelson

*Rick*
The usual problem is that essentially all mail order things come here by air, even though there are huge barges comming up regularly, which is the bulk of everything sold in stores here. Some stuff is trucked in. I think the problem is the flammable nature of the liquids. No air shipments, and that is the the way UPS, USPS, and FEDEX ship up here. Trucking has to go through Canada, and is a little rough on the contents, the roads aren't the best. Sooo….......I will look around, seems to me I have seen that brand somewhere here.


----------

